# Bump Firing... Doesn't look very safe?



## Tim2hunt (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking at some shooting videos on youtube other day, and I came accross tons of videos where people would bump fire everything from a 10/22 to a AR-15, using finger to wooden dawels mounded to a board.  This did not look like a safe way to shoot a fire arm?  Am I the only one that was not aware that this was a method of firing a weapon?  Nevermind, a complete waste of ammo spraying in a direction of a target.


----------



## wareagle700 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have seen it before on youtube and at public ranges. Its not safe and is a waste of ammo.


----------



## germag (Oct 14, 2011)

It depends. Doing it the way you describe is not something I would recommend, but there are special stocks designed for that purpose that allow you to hold the weapon in a normal firing position and actually aim your bursts of fire. They give you approximately the same rate of fire as a select-fire weapon. I've also used a gadget that attaches to the trigger, but you really have to hold the weapon at about waist level to make it work...I found it difficult to master and not worth the effort. 

Whether it's a waste of ammo is really a matter of opinion...if the person doing it isn't concerned, I don't see why you or I should be. It's their nickel....same as shooting a machine gun.

The bump-fire stocks, such as the SSAR are really a viable option for someone who can't afford to plunk down $10-15k for a select-fire weapon. They work as advertised. I'm pretty sure that at some point in the future, though, the BATFE is going to find reason to reclassify them as Class III. Whoever already has them should be grandfathered in if that does happen, though. Also, if you are using one, it is wise to use a machine gun rated barrel and BCG.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Oct 14, 2011)

I friend of mine bought a Atkins or something stock, for the Ruger 10/22, then the BATF changed their mind, declared it illegal, and came to his door to take it back. True story. No compensation. No grandfathering. Oh, found it here: http://johnjacobh.wordpress.com/2008/06/22/akins-accelerator-back-in-the-news/

So they can take it at anytime really.


----------



## germag (Oct 14, 2011)

GAnaturalist said:


> I friend of mine bought a Atkins or something stock, for the Ruger 10/22, then the BATF changed their mind, declared it illegal, and came to his door to take it back. True story. No compensation. No grandfathering. Oh, found it here: http://johnjacobh.wordpress.com/2008/06/22/akins-accelerator-back-in-the-news/
> 
> So they can take it at anytime really.



Yeah, that's because of the way that stock worked....it was spring assisted. That is illegal and has been for many years. The SSAR has no springs or any other mechanics and actually comes with a letter from the BATFE stating that it is legal because it is actually still only one shot per manual trigger pull with no mechanical assistance.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Oct 15, 2011)

germag said:


> It depends. Doing it the way you describe is not something I would recommend, but there are special stocks designed for that purpose that allow you to hold the weapon in a normal firing position and actually aim your bursts of fire. They give you approximately the same rate of fire as a select-fire weapon. I've also used a gadget that attaches to the trigger, but you really have to hold the weapon at about waist level to make it work...I found it difficult to master and not worth the effort.
> 
> Whether it's a waste of ammo is really a matter of opinion...if the person doing it isn't concerned, I don't see why you or I should be. It's their nickel....same as shooting a machine gun.
> 
> The bump-fire stocks, such as the SSAR are really a viable option for someone who can't afford to plunk down $10-15k for a select-fire weapon. They work as advertised. I'm pretty sure that at some point in the future, though, the BATFE is going to find reason to reclassify them as Class III. Whoever already has them should be grandfathered in if that does happen, though. Also, if you are using one, it is wise to use a machine gun rated barrel and BCG.



You are correct, it is not my concern but my opinion.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Oct 15, 2011)

With regards to the safety of it, I have never personally done it and only seen it done on Youtube.  Each video I watched it appeared as if none of the individuals performing had complete control of the weapon during bump firing.   Which to me is a disregard for firearm safety (Again, my opinion).


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 15, 2011)

I have the Slidefire SSAR for my AR-15 and it works great just a little practice.  Fun while it lasted but I am probably going to sell it due to cost.  To fun and expensive to play with.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't see anything inherently unsafe about bump firing, and I don't care how fast or how much you shoot out of your firearm as long as you do it safely.

The only thing I take issue with is that folks tend to tear up our target stands while bump firing at the gun club where I am a member. That is a very real inconvenience and cost to the club and all who are members.

Bring your own targets, and have a blast, just don't destroy club owned target stands just for laughs.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I don't see anything inherently unsafe about bump firing, and I don't care how fast or how much you shoot out of your firearm as long as you do it safely.
> 
> The only thing I take issue with is that folks tend to tear up our target stands while bump firing at the gun club where I am a member. That is a very real inconvenience and cost to the club and all who are members.
> 
> Bring your own targets, and have a blast, just don't destroy club owned target stands just for laughs.



Never really thought of that aspect.  But certainly makes sense.  Ofcourse, not sure any of the folks I watched on the videos could of actually hit a target. ;o)


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 22, 2011)

*can be safe*

Bump firing can be dangerous, sure, or it can be safe.

The primary grip on the weapon is your non-dominant hand on the fore-grip.

Your dominant hand has a finger or thumb inside the trigger guard, so that limits how much the gun can move or tip or rise up.

My first bump fire was with an AK at a 5-foot-tall target in front of a 10 foot high berm of red Georgia clay carved out of a hillside. I didn't keep all my hits on the paper, but I landed them all into the backstop.

Later I tried again at a different shooting range with an AR.  This firearm had a lot less recoil and it fired at a faster rate (trigger pull took less travel to release the sear). It was probably doing 700 r.p.m.

With the AR,  I stood close to the backstop but that wasn't necessary. The shots all landed in on targety. Maybe a one-foot group size from this 30 foot distance that I fired from.

That's not unsafe.  I could make the gun shoot or not shoot on command. No problems holding it down to keep the lead flying through the target.


----------



## Ballplayer (Oct 22, 2011)

It can be done with a simple rubber band if you know what to do. Do you think they're gonna confiscate rubber bans ?


----------

